# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khuyến Mãi Đặc Biệt NHẬN NGAY 01 THẺ GIẢM GIÁ 20% TẠI GALINA MUD BATH & SPA

## biennhatrang

*“TỰ TIN TỎA SÁNG”
Khi mua sản phẩm của Hoàng Gia Pearl, quý khách hàng được tặng voucher GIẢM GIÁ 20%  dịch vụ tắm bùn và spa tại GALINA MUD BATH & SPA.

Ngoài ra, KHÁCH HÀNG ĐẶC BIỆT của Hoàng Gia Pearl còn được TẶNG THÊM voucher GIẢM GIÁ 10% dịch vụ tại GALINA HOTEL & SPA.

Chương trình áp dụng đến hết 31/12/2014


GALINA MUD BATH & SPA
Địa chỉ: 05 Hùng Vương - Lộc Thọ - Nha Trang

Tel: 058.3529998 – Hotline: 0918889077

Website: Galinahotel.com.vn

HOÀNG GIA PEARL
Địa chỉ: 40 Trần Phú - Lộc Thọ - Nha Trang

Hotline: 0913772236

Website: Ngoctraihoanggia.com*

----------

